# Finally finished my GTO CarPC, what do ya think??



## Jay (Dec 21, 2010)

I started this awhile back but due to a couple different things I just finished. 

first things first I did change out all the speakers to JBL GTO's (lol yes I choose them just cuz of their name) 

I got the 608c components in the front 







[/IMG]

& changed the stock tweeters to the JBL ones that came with the 608C's









I got the 638 3-ways in the rear quarter panels 









I had also bought the JBL GTO 8inch subs (for such small subs they actually really kick) and I had cut the rear deck to mount them in, I actually had them in there but they just didnt do it for me, I didnt like the bass the y produced in there cuz they "punch" hard, Felt like a waste so I took the car apart again to take them back out.









i put my old subs in the trunk which surprisingly fit (Ive had them since 2002, been in my 95 camaro, 96 firebird and now my 05 GTO) and sound perfect inside (save for the damn trunk rattle on the outside)









next I put in a monitor I bought off ebay









and a pc with the smallest case I could find (thought about making one but decided against it)









ran a couple of USB's for things like obd reader









Joycon- lets me keep the steering wheel controls so I can change tracks, volume up, down and mute.








(sorry forgot to take the pic of it installed)

xbox wireless controller receiver- figured if Im gonna have a PC in the car might as well be able to run roms and emulators


----------



## Jay (Dec 21, 2010)

cell phone connector/charger- works for charging my phone and providing internet to my PC through the USB (EVO 4g phone)









then connected my PC to my JBL amp (pushes the 4 speakers) 









which has a line out to my Blaupunkt mono amp which pushes my 2 old 12" bazooka Subs (still kick very hard and take lots of abuse)









also the monitor comes with an auto switch feature so when I throw the car in reverse it auto switches to a lil BS back up camera I got off ebay for like 10 bucks (looks pretty good)








Picture of it in action its at night so it isnt the clearest on photo but looks alright in person 









i did also install a power capacitor in the passenger rear quarter panel that goes connected to power distributor/splitter in the trunk (I installed the capacitor in the panel to save money, all power cords I used I actually pulled out of my firebird, and they were in different lengths, the longest one I had pretty much ended in the rear panel so I decided to put the capacitor there and like that I wouldn't have to buy any more cables, and ultimately keep the cost down as much as possible) 

















Im using centrafuse for interaction and tweaked it abit to my liking 

















this is with the flash turned off (night shot)


----------



## camaroracer016 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thats awesome!!


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Are you really leaving that huge sub box in your trunk?


----------



## Jay (Dec 21, 2010)

Yea, kinda deletes my trunk for any use, but its the only way to get some bass, n no not regular bass but bass that makes fat people jiggle as they go by, sides hell do I really need a trunk for n e ways, going grocery shopping in a GTO???? pfft!!!


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Pulling the factory audio was one of my first mods. Except i never put anything back in.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

06gtoin216 said:


> Pulling the factory audio was one of my first mods. Except i never put anything back in.


You did a radio delete? How much did the stuff weigh? I'm considering this, since the factory head unit won't read discs anymore.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Never did weigh it all before i sold it, but i'd say over 50lbs. with the speakers, head unit amp and wiring. I love weight reduction cause it's free! If you haven't already, a great related mod is battery relocation. It does add a few pounds with longer, thicker cables, but moving 50lbs. off the nose and putting it over the rear does wonders. Plus i hate the factory cable ends. Those are the main reason why batteries go so quick. Horrible connection. Try and twist it by hand. Bet it'll spin.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

i wanted to put the 8 in the back like you did, why did you say they hit too hard? also where they free air subs or did you seal in the back under the deck? 

i've been wanting to run some 8s in mine for a long time, i'm just hesatent to cutting out the material.


----------



## Jay (Dec 21, 2010)

yea sorry i re-read my post and edited it, my posts wording was a little confusing, any ways i meant they didnt produce enough bass, and no they werent free air subs, i had read on a lot of posts the the free air compared to the 8 inch i got werent that much of a difference so i decided to go reg 8 inch unsealed and unsealed mainly cuz trying to seal with the gas tank in the way would have been difficult, i honestly still havent heard how free air subs sound so i dont know the difference, I went off of other forums and opinions, I know the box being back there inst the best, honestly its probably the best solution if you're looking for easy to do with the best results. After doing all that I regret cutting the rear deck, although I didnt ruin it, i left it so that if i wanted to I could put back the Stock subs using the stock screw locations.


----------



## Jay (Dec 21, 2010)

is it you're daily driver?


----------



## Noob1986 (Jan 9, 2010)

Your double din display looks alittle off center. Im thinking about running a similar setup, with a navi. Is that just the way it is, or is there something that could be done to center the screen?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

06gtoin216 said:


> Never did weigh it all before i sold it, but i'd say over 50lbs. with the speakers, head unit amp and wiring. I love weight reduction cause it's free! If you haven't already, a great related mod is battery relocation. It does add a few pounds with longer, thicker cables, but moving 50lbs. off the nose and putting it over the rear does wonders. *Plus i hate the factory cable ends.* Those are the main reason why batteries go so quick. Horrible connection. Try and twist it by hand. Bet it'll spin.


I know... I modified one end so I could get the terminals to reach the posts on a regular 75 series battery. Had to take the 90° bend out of the negative terminal.

50 pounds out of the radio seems a worthy mod for sure.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

you could EASILY fit 2 8" subs in the rear vertical center section between the seats- having the 2 8's pointing into the cabin would sound way better than the trunk subs might not jiggle fat people but BONUS no trunk rattle-actually if you install 2 JL Audio 8w7's you could make Fat Albert look like he was having an epileptic seizure-- I do like the whole computer thing- is it wired direct to you car where you can control tuning and such??


----------



## Jay (Dec 21, 2010)

Noob1986 said:


> Your double din display looks alittle off center. Im thinking about running a similar setup, with a navi. Is that just the way it is, or is there something that could be done to center the screen?


no its my display, yea i dont like that it looks off center but its the way the monitor is


----------



## Jay (Dec 21, 2010)

crustysack said:


> you could EASILY fit 2 8" subs in the rear vertical center section between the seats- having the 2 8's pointing into the cabin would sound way better than the trunk subs might not jiggle fat people but BONUS no trunk rattle-actually if you install 2 JL Audio 8w7's you could make Fat Albert look like he was having an epileptic seizure-- I do like the whole computer thing- is it wired direct to you car where you can control tuning and such??


Lol man i gotta hear these JL subs u speak of, yea I control everything from right up front with the touch screen and using that joycon ex thing I installed i keep my steering wheel controls and better yet its wired direct so theres no infrared beams or anything like that that for typical after market headunits so no lag, it registers next, previous, volume up & down and mute as good as stock


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

How are you powering the PC? Do you have to wait to turn the car off until the PC powers down, or do you just shut it off, or it uses battery power to power down?
Really cool computer, I want one!


----------



## Jay (Dec 21, 2010)

jetstang said:


> How are you powering the PC? Do you have to wait to turn the car off until the PC powers down, or do you just shut it off, or it uses battery power to power down?
> Really cool computer, I want one!


Im using a m3atx power supply, i got it off of ebay for like 35 bucks, as soon as I turn the key to the on position its send the signal to the power supply to turn on the computer and when i turn the car off and pull out the key it send a signal to shut off the computer, but what actually happens is that the computer remains on for 5 seconds in case i decide to turn the car back on, then the computer goes into hibernate for a minute after the minutes up and the car isnt turned back on the power supply completely shuts the computer off so no more power will be drained from the battery


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Is it 12V or 120V transormer power supply, interesting.


----------



## Jay (Dec 21, 2010)

jetstang said:


> Is it 12V or 120V transormer power supply, interesting.


its 12V


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

ah, i get it... like a turbo timer for the computer!!! very cool! i've been thinking of cool case designs already,

damn, i must resist! must pay insurance first! then that pesky credit card bill...


----------

